# Video: Tverskaya Street in Moscow, Russia (May 1896) Colourised



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Please move if in wrong place please KD.

Saw this on this twitter feed just now. Its another one of those restored 'old' videos which has been colourised.

What struck me, is this could be anywhere, London, New York, Paris, St Petersburg, anywhere! The people could be any who!


Like all of these restored videos, they look fake, perhaps due to over editing, or perhaps due to intended manipulation.

Anyway, just thought I would share, here is the WIKI page

edit: Man passing close to camera who looks, has a face mask? Pollution or Covid in Moscow 1896  




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-05-22 23:19:31Reaction Score: 0


The video looks like it was run through a filter.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-23 17:01:50Reaction Score: 0


Are those UFOs at the top right and left?


----------



## wizz33 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wizz33Date: 2020-05-24 00:14:08Reaction Score: 0


no flags and these films are AI colorized


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-24 15:39:44Reaction Score: 1


Looks like a Vote for Chairman Mow poster on the image right.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-05-25 08:15:23Reaction Score: 1


Given the level of deep fake tech, this could all have been peiced together on some kids PC very recently.

What struck me is, these late 1800's early 1900's, whatever country, the dress, decor, roads, street lamps, carts, vehicles etc  are similar, despite them suposedly being from vastly different places/ cultures.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-27 14:53:49Reaction Score: 1


Yeah, as usual, the background buildings look off somehow. Like they aren't fully three dimensional. The flags waving are a nice touch though. Though the one in the center frame, furthest back... is is supposed to be a part of the furthest building? Seems like it'd be huge if that's the case.



I wish it wasn't colorized.

Edit: I thought this guy near the end just had a beard at first, but now I sort of think it's another mask:


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-05-27 15:13:33Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> Yeah, as usual, the background buildings look off somehow. Like they aren't fully three dimensional. The flags waving are a nice touch though. Though the one in the center frame, furthest back... is is supposed to be a part of the furthest building? Seems like it'd be huge if that's the case.
> 
> View attachment 46578
> 
> ...


The waving flag theme also worked on the moon landing images - sticking to what works?


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-05-27 16:11:39Reaction Score: 1


th





Banta said:


> Yeah, as usual, the background buildings look off somehow. Like they aren't fully three dimensional. The flags waving are a nice touch though. Though the one in the center frame, furthest back... is is supposed to be a part of the furthest building? Seems like it'd be huge if that's the case.
> 
> View attachment 46578
> 
> ...


This one is black and white


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-27 16:39:03Reaction Score: 0


More and more I have come to understand that we are playing a chess game against an advanced intelligence.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-28 20:43:54Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> th
> This one is black and white


Thanks for that! The background still doesn't look any better. Hard to put my finger on it, similar to the uncanny valley effect. Or I'm just looking too hard.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2020-05-29 00:02:12Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Please move if in wrong place please KD.
> 
> Saw this on this twitter feed just now. Its another one of those restored 'old' videos which has been colourised.
> 
> ...


Interesting picture from the same site. 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EYLkQVsU0AEQjwf?format=jpg&name=small


----------

